# An Awesome Haunter!



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I would like to use this forum to personally thank Bone Dancer. I made a comment the other day about getting into projections, and he PM'ed me last night and kindly offered the Spectral Illusions gift certificate he won in the 2013 $20 prop challenge. 

Again, thank you to a great haunter!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Seeeeee - people on this forum are aweeeeeeeeeeesome!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

And everyone else thinks we are weird! (hmph!!!) Very nice gesture from bone dancer.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay for Bone Dancer, a class act!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Well done Bone Dancer and congrats BHC.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Bone Dancer is "sort of, kind of" one of the nicest people I know.... He is SWEEEEEETTTTT!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That was very nice of BD. Now you'll have to show off what you get.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well it is time for Christmas in July! I wonder if there is such a thing as Halloween in July? Must be cause I think Bone Dancer just played "The Great Pumpkin" bringing gifts to all who wait for him in the pumpkin patch! 

All kidding aside....way to go BD......way to go!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> That was very nice of BD. Now you'll have to show off what you get.


Oh, I definitely plan to show the effect off once I finish building the rear projection screen for it!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats awesome!


----------

